# Standing Seam Roof Bracket



## Jack3185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Has anyone heard any news on the Clamp on Standing Seam Roof bracket?? I know patent battles have gone on for a long time, I still cant find any products. Many-a-chimney need replacement!


----------



## mario lallier (Dec 15, 2010)

*roof brackets*



Jack3185 said:


> Has anyone heard any news on the Clamp on Standing Seam Roof bracket?? I know patent battles have gone on for a long time, I still cant find any products. Many-a-chimney need replacement!


 Look at metalplusllc.com web site.
you will see the standing seam metal roof brackets
also look in the metalroofingmag.com
and also in designandbuildwithmetal.com


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

mario lallier said:


> Look at metalplusllc.com web site.
> you will see the standing seam metal roof brackets
> also look in the metalroofingmag.com
> and also in designandbuildwithmetal.com


 Hey Mario,
Isn't that a direct link to your design?
I've see them on your roof !!!


----------

